# Which body parts to workout together? Order?



## InGearX (Jun 20, 2002)

What dose your workout routine look like?
which body parts do you workout together?
i.e.
Day 1 = legs
Day 2 = bic + chest
Day 3 = shoulders
Day 4 = back + tric
Day 5 = rest
[start over]

Which body parts do you workout together?
Why?

I'm relatively new and need advice...

Thank you...


----------



## Neil (Jun 20, 2002)

day1-chest/ tri/shoulders
day2-legs
day5-back/bi

Repeat every week.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

Same as neil most of the time but I've been spending less time in the gym these days so i do one part per day 4 days a week. The only combo is arms with shoulders.


----------



## Fade (Jun 20, 2002)

Day1 chest and biceps
Day3 quads
Day5 hams, shoulders, triceps
day7 back calves


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Day1 chest and biceps
> Day3 quads
> Day5 hams, shoulders, triceps
> day7 back calves



How long does your day 5 workout take you to finish?
Under an hour?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 20, 2002)

well when i workout by myself
Day1- Chest tri
Day2-rest/cardio/abs
day3-legs
day4-rest/cardio/abs
day5-back/bi

in football practice its more of a "front of the body/ back of the body thing" and we mostly just do stuff that would help our skills


----------



## raider6969 (Jun 20, 2002)

i never keep the same combo. i train every body part once a week, always change combos.


----------



## Fade (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> 
> 
> How long does your day 5 workout take you to finish?
> Under an hour?



About an hour. Depends on how much talking I do.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> 
> About an hour. Depends on how much talking I do.



Yeah Bro
I know whatcha mean.
Once in a while I get caught up in conversations
in the gym and my 30 minute workout becomes an hour long workout.
or
Sometimes I start to stare at a chicks ass on the Butt Blaster
or a cardio machine. 
Sometimes I get caught up and stare at a woman's love mounds on the pec dec.
I can't help myself.
Bouncin boobies on the cardio machines are the best. 
Holy Jeez I just wanna lick em!


----------



## Fade (Jun 20, 2002)

Do you actually workout or just ogle the girls?


----------



## TJohn (Jun 20, 2002)

Mon - chest/shoulders/tri's
tues - rest/abs/stretching
Wed - legs
Thurs - rest/stretching
Fri - back/bi's/forearms
Sat - rest/abs
Sun - PARTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TJohn


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Do you actually workout or just ogle the girls?



It doesn't happen all the time.
Only when there is a super hot chick in the gym.
There is this one chick who's flesh mounds drive me crazy.
I'm gonna stop staring and start to take quick peeks instead.
Plus I tend to flash people alot at the gym.
Which is why I have been forced to join 15 different gyms
in the last 3 years.
They make me feel like I am doing something wrong.
I just wanna look at butts and boobies and flash my package.
Is that so wrong? 

Okay I'm getting a little off the topic here.

Day 1 Biceps/Triceps
Day 2 Delts/Traps
Day 3 Rest
Day 4 Chest/Back/Rear Delts
Day 5 Rest
Day 6 Legs/Calves
Day 7 Rest
Cardio every morning on an empty stomach
Abs twice sometimes three times a week.


----------



## InGearX (Jun 21, 2002)

Thank you all for the advice I took notes... ;-)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> 
> 
> Yeah Bro
> ...



OMG...are you serious?  I'm going to be all freaked Monday at the gym!


----------



## mad_mike (Jun 22, 2002)

Monday: Chest and Back
Tuesday: Biceps and Triceps
Wednesday: rest
Thursday: Shoulders
Friday: Rest
Saturday: Legs
Sunday: Rest

Abs are done two days a week and cardio is done on rest days and sometimes on workout days.


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Jun 24, 2002)

Someone needs to pornalize LeDix 
www.pornolize.com
Amusing site, converts websites into pornal talk 
Not visibly a graphic sight, just converts other websites.


----------



## ians (Jun 25, 2002)

If you want a three day split:-

Monday - Chest, Shoulders & Triceps (pushing movements)
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - Back, Biceps & Forearms (pulling movements)
Thursday - Rest
Friday - Legs & Calfs
Saturday Sunday - Rest

If you want a 4 day split:-

Monday - Chest & Triceps
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - Back & Biceps
Thursday - Rest
Friday - Shoulders, Traps & Abs
Saturday - Rest
Sunday - Legs & Calfs

Personally - i would recommend (since your a beginner) doing the three day split - otherwise you might be overtraining and you wont see any real resluts !!


----------

